# Wow that is an old one



## OldBikeGuy77 (Aug 30, 2019)

Very old bicycle on Facebook - Meadville PA




Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Aug 30, 2019)

No doubt. And price seems very reasonable for pre TOC mens  that complete.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 30, 2019)

A steal!
Victor


----------



## Miyata FL. (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## VELOCIPEDE (Apr 26, 2020)

model A Victor I think that It is has sold with higher price than 2499$


----------



## bikebozo (Apr 26, 2020)

Who ever got that bike , it was the deal of the year ,. Hard to believe someone found it , and did not buy it , as soon as it was seen , . Another example of the bikes are out there , you just have to be ready to jump on it , I wish someone would of got in touch with me , that was an easy 500.00 finders fee gladly payed , please get in touch with me if you ever find bikes like this , and just want to make some quick ,honest money , hats off to ever got it , Walter branche


----------



## VELOCIPEDE (May 1, 2020)

I think that this ad has been seen to many people and the price are increased! I'm trying one mechanical part near the wheel's hub of this model A of Victor


----------

